# Vermonter to Downeaster



## margo (Jul 21, 2017)

Is there any way to get from the Vermonter to the Downeaster? We're not going to any certain stop, we just want to ride these two trains. Thank you.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Jul 21, 2017)

I rode those two trains last year. I took the *Downeaster *from Portland, ME, to Boston, then the *Lake Shore Limited* to Springfield, MA, and then the *Vermonter *to St. Albans, VT.


----------



## margo (Jul 21, 2017)

That sounds like a good plan. Thank you


----------



## daybeers (Jul 21, 2017)

Margo, if you're going from the Vermonter to the Downeaster, the connection is much less reliable. Since eastbound LSL #449 starts in Chicago, it often gets delayed due to freight train interference. Woodcut was talking about going westbound on LSL #448, which is a much more reliable connection because it starts in Boston.

Also, mods, can we move this to the Amtrak Rail Discussion instead of Amtrak's Future?


----------



## margo (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. We've never ridden these trains.


----------

